# Atticus needs a hair cut



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Atticus is always gorgeous however his hair is. Yes he does look puppyish!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I finally decided what I want to do with him. I fell in love with this clip that I found on instagram. He still has to be grown out a little more, but I think it'll be fun to try. 

How cute is she?!

Cute haircut by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

You have to post the after photo's! That dog is so cute  I think Atticus will look amazing in that cut!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Atticus would totally rock that clip, or many of the other super-cute Asian styles.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

What an adorable little guy! Love the cut on the poodle. You will have to share pictures when you get Atticus' done.


----------

